# fox trapping



## white88 (Dec 4, 2005)

what kind of bait do you use to get a fox or a **** in town? :beer: :******: :sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

The same ones you use to catch them in the county............

:wink:


----------

